# UPDATE! MOLLY'S KIDDING THREAD! She has a gorgeous doeling!



## SDBoerGoats (May 3, 2012)

Changing this to Yonna's kidding thread, or Molly's. Due maybe the end of this month.....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2012)

pictures????


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 3, 2012)

You know what? I am about ready to take pics of her and post them, she is just not doing anything!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 6, 2012)

Molly's ligs have gotten really soft, I can wrap my fingers all the way around her tail bone.  Udder bigger.....I am sure Yonna is due later, late May or June. But Molly.....she looks like she's getting close. I am hoping for doelings, the other 2 does both had bucklings. Will not be keeping the does or the babies anyway........At this point though, I am just hoping for healthy strong babies. At least I now know that out of the 7 does,  these 3 does are healthy.......


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

Molly just had a beautiful big strong healthy baby GIRL!!!!  Molly's belly looks big still, so don't know if she has another one in there. I'm going back out to give baby girl a Bo-Se and iodine belly button. I am SOOOO EXCITED!  The other does we bought have been having crooked legged babies, or weak babies and BOYS, which this time of year I don't need any more boys. And it's a GIRL!!!!!: weee  Pics later!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 7, 2012)

congratulations.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 7, 2012)

Yay!!! Pics NOW!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## poorboys (May 7, 2012)

congrats!!!!! pics please.


----------



## Missy (May 7, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mzyla (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations - a long awaited Girl!!!
I can imagine how happy you are.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

First pic! I've seen her nurse several times, but she does it fast. She is constantly moving around, like she is agitated. She bumps on her moms sides, on her legs, on the walls of the stall. She turns her head fast a lot towards her stomach. (like in the last picture) Her feet move really fast, like rat tat tat tat tat for a few seconds, up and down, in one place. I saw her have her first bowel movement also. Sometimes, she will lay down fast and stretch out on her side, I've never seen a baby do that, they always curl up. When she does that, her mom paws the ground, like she wants her to get up. Molly is very attentive and is still licking her once in a while. 

Maybe I'm being overly concerned. I have to take the kids to a 4H meeting here in a few so will check on her when I get back. She is up, running around, eating, for a few seconds at a time), and she's pooped. So what's there to worry about, right?


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 7, 2012)

AHHHH  She's pretty!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

Thank you! I really like her, a lot. She's a little pistol already. Can't stay still, all over the place. Lays down fast for naps and gets back up just as fast!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

Awww


----------



## Missy (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 8, 2012)

I wanna hug her.  She looks snuggly.


----------



## mama24 (May 8, 2012)

So cute!!! I had a little doeling that was super hyper right after birth, too. She's almost 4 weeks old and is still a hyper little thing! Super healthy, though, not a thing wrong with her.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 8, 2012)

Cutie Pie!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 8, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I wanna hug her.  She looks snuggly.


You're not the only one,  that's why she's snuggled up in my grand daughters arms, The minute she saw her she said Oh I want to hold her! She is a super cutie, beautiful eyes.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 8, 2012)

thanks, every one. We are happy! She's not as hyper today, it was just odd, she acted like she was agitated for some reason. Molly is such a good mom, talks to her all the time, still giving her licks and kisses.
 Now I just have to wait for Yonna, she is a fullblood paint doe bred to a paint buck. She's supposed to be due in June. She is showing quite a bit but just has the starting of an udder. Of course I want doelings again! Bucklings in January, girls in the summer!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 8, 2012)

Crossing my fingers that Yonna has a couple paint doelings for you.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 8, 2012)

Thank you 20K, I really need Yonna to have a couple of beautiful doelings, things have not gone well at all with the purchase of these does.  Not their fault at all, they are all  nice does who have gorgeous kids. But my test results didn't come back well on them, and I am losing 4 of them, along with the 4 bucklings they have. And my other favorite, Hannah, the Kiko/Boer cross.  She is supposed to be due any day.


----------

